# A thread for random things



## Dan Ante

I saw on TV that George Clooney earned above $230,000.000 last year also a basket ball player in the USA was transferred or earned $30,000.000 last year, Boxers can earn well over $1,000.000 for one fight, I don’t know about pop stars but I bet classical artists don’t get that amount. 
So does it boils down to what the public is prepared to pay to see or hear them, fair enough but something is out of wack, how much do engineers, physicists, research scientists earn? with out them we would still be in the dark ages.
I am out of touch with these things now but a long time ago as a semi pro muso I was lucky to get $5-6 for an evening gig, during a short period as a pro which of course included practice it was about $45/week. 
Am I jealous?? Perhaps but it still seems screwy to me.


----------



## senza sordino

LeBron James earns in 12 minutes of basketball what I earn in one year of teaching.


----------



## laurie

^^^

I "liked" this, but I hate it ~ you know what I mean!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I got a 3-song wedding gig for next month, and I'm very happy to get 370$ for it  Bet mr. Clooney can't do that without making a mess


----------



## senza sordino

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I got a 3-song wedding gig for next month, and I'm very happy to get 370$ for it  Bet mr. Clooney can't do that without making a mess


That's great. I hope it goes well.

Here's a couple of other stats:
Jeff Bezos, Amazon creator and CEO earns in 10 seconds the median salary of an Amazon employee

It would take 895 years for a McDonalds cashier to earn what the CEO earns in one year.


----------



## wkasimer

senza sordino said:


> LeBron James earns in 12 minutes of basketball what I earn in one year of teaching.


This is one of the reasons why I no longer attend live professional sporting events.


----------



## Dan Ante

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I got a 3-song wedding gig for next month, and I'm very happy to get 370$ for it  Bet mr. Clooney can't do that without making a mess


Sorry Kjetil I don't understand what is a "3-song wedding gig" does it mean you will sing 3 solo songs and thats it or will you have a group behind you? or something totally different


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe we should reverse the order of things here, so that money has negative value- so the more you have the less you have 

That could be interesting - like a Dutch auction of poverty. 
In my World Elon Musk could not afford a slice of bread....... 
Brought to you by Eddies World of tomorrow


----------



## Guest

I have a feeling 'mountain chicken' is a misnomer..................

but would be a good name for a piece of music



which I won't be making much money composing


----------



## aleazk

But that wouldn't be some sort of eagle then? I'm sure eagles are quite expensive in the black market if you want to traffic with it.


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> But that wouldn't be some sort of eagle then? I'm sure eagles are quite expensive in the black market if you want to traffic with it.


google image search 'mountain chicken'


----------



## aleazk

shirime said:


> google image search 'mountain chicken'


A giant frog, wtf


----------



## St Matthew

shirime said:


> I have a feeling 'mountain chicken' is a misnomer..................
> 
> but would be a good name for a piece of music
> 
> which I won't be making much money composing


But it'd be awesome to hear 

I have some horrendous piece names in the bag


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Maybe we should reverse the order of things here, so that money has negative value- so the more you have the less you have
> 
> That could be interesting - like a Dutch auction of poverty.
> In my World Elon Musk could not afford a slice of bread.......
> Brought to you by Eddies World of tomorrow


But that would leave Trump on public assistance.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I will be accompanying a singer on my classical guitar for 2 songs, then a solopiece.


----------



## Krummhorn

I tend to believe that most of us knew that we would never make millionaire status playing an instrument. There are exceptions, of course, but I myself would not want all that celebrity status - people constantly prying into your private life, taking photographs, etc. 

I can fully accept who I am today and I'm quite happy with the way my life turned out. I love what I am doing for a living and I am able to live a comfortable life. 

I am happy being a musician even with the low pay - but I also knew, right from the beginning, what the pay structures were going to be like throughout my music career - I accepted that and can live for another day and still be happy. 


Kh


----------



## Dan Ante

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I will be accompanying a singer on my classical guitar for 2 songs, then a solopiece.


I understand, well done.



Krummhorn said:


> I am happy being a musician even with the low pay - but I also knew, right from the beginning, what the pay structures were going to be like throughout my music career - I accepted that and can live for another day and still be happy.
> 
> Kh


It took me longer to realise that I would not be capable of earning a decent wage so reverted back to my original intended career and that is now done and dusted, no regrets.


----------



## Dan Ante

Yesterday I had to revisit Google Earth and seeing all the blanked out faces made me wonder just how precious we are becoming, I pictured an army of junior staff going over all of the footage and blanking out the millions of faces it must have cost a fortune or has some geek developed a super dupa algorithm.


----------



## Desafinado

Random things?

Here's a random test post. I finally got myself to 10 posts in the music section, but my profile is still locked down. Let's see if this works..


----------



## Dan Ante

Desafinado said:


> Random things?
> 
> Here's a random test post. I finally got myself to 10 posts in the music section, but my profile is still locked down. Let's see if this works..


Jeeez man you have been busy ...


----------



## Desafinado

Dan Ante said:


> Jeeez man you have been busy ...




I read far more than I'm interested in posting at this forum, but got tired of not having full access to the site features. Slow day at work so I replied to a few threads.

I thought maybe mods thought I was a spammer, but it looks like I finally have access.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/09/09/entertainment/miss-america-winner-nia-franklin/index.html
So Miss America is a composer! Anyone heard some of her music?


----------



## Dan Ante

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> https://edition.cnn.com/2018/09/09/entertainment/miss-america-winner-nia-franklin/index.html
> So Miss America is a composer! Anyone heard some of her music?


No, but I would like to....


----------



## Totenfeier

A way to imagine how much a billion is and how wealthy billionaires are compared to, say, millionaires, much less you and I (mind you, I'm using the American billion here - a thousand million):

Time it takes to count a million seconds: 11 days
Time it takes to count a billion seconds: 31.7 _years_.

So...if you're born worth $2 billion, you would have to spend at the rate of $173,000 _per day_ to exhaust that money by age 64.

'nother fun fact: if you take Amazon's estimated value of somewhat over $1 trillion, and call it Jeff Bezos' net worth, with the way his money is likely set up (investments, offshore accounts, interest, principal, etc., etc.), it has been estimated that, in order to _just get no richer than he already is,_ he has to start spending at the rate of $28 million _per day_.

The rich - they are not like you and me. And it's _not_ because they have more money, either.


----------



## Dan Ante

The gap between the rich and the poor just continues to increase, as my great Aunt used to say "Money is not the root of all evil it is the love of money" and I would add greed is a bit of a problem. I have always known a billion as one thousand million.


----------



## LezLee

Dan Ante said:


> The gap between the rich and the poor just continues to increase, as my great Aunt used to say "Money is not the root of all evil it is the love of money" and I would add greed is a bit of a problem. I have always known a billion as one thousand million.


The British billion was always 1 million x million (1,000,000 x 1,000,000). However it seems we have now adopted the American one thousand million. Very confusing for older people like me. Not that we need to use these amounts very often!


----------



## Dan Ante

LezLee said:


> The British billion was always 1 million x million (1,000,000 x 1,000,000). However it seems we have now adopted the American one thousand million. Very confusing for older people like me. Not that we need to use these amounts very often!


What was a trillion then a billion billion?


----------



## Taggart

An American (short) billion is generally referred to as a milliard in the UK. A trillion is a million, million, million.


----------



## Dan Ante

Do you like Cock a Leekie Soup??


----------



## LezLee

Dan Ante said:


> Do you like Cock a Leekie Soup??


Not sure where this is going, but yes, it's yummy!:lol:


----------



## Dan Ante

LezLee said:


> Not sure where this is going, but yes, it's yummy!:lol:


But not very popular eh


----------



## Dan Ante

Do you turn off your wifi router at night??


----------



## Guest

What!? 

I always switched everything off before going bed but, the router is on all day, so what must that be doing to me. At home and at work there are computers and what about cell phones? 
Plus we probably get more radiation fro the sun.


----------



## Dorsetmike

In case you colonials are wondering how your ancestors got to where you are









(The bridge dates from 12th C)


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> In case you colonials are wondering how your ancestors got to where you are
> 
> View attachment 108995
> 
> 
> (The bridge dates from 12th C)


They did not mess about in those days, we are too soft to day, bring back the stocks and hard labour and the cat of 9 tails.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Dan Ante said:


> They did not mess about in those days, we are too soft to day, bring back the stocks and hard labour and the cat of 9 tails.


Back in the 1920s my grandfather was a prison warder, being quite a hefty bloke one of his "duties" was to administer the birch, he said "No-one came back for seconds"


----------



## Dan Ante

What a coincidence, the chief Hangman said the same thing.


----------



## Dan Ante

Our government is to have a referendum on legalising Cannabis because too many people are getting a criminal record for smoking it and the penalty it is not a deterrent, well too many people are getting a criminal record for burglary and that is not working as a deterrent so should we legalise that as well, the same goes for speeding, drunkenness, driving while disqualified etc etc. 
We aim to make smoking 'tobacco' illegal in public places but not in your own home, but illegal in your car if children are in the vehicle. Cannabis usually leads to other drugs 'Synthetic Cannabis' 'Crystal Meth' etc. 
We have a problem with drinking and driving imagine what it will be like with driving under the influence of Cannabis added to the mix. 
Not sure if you will be able to connect with this link but try, it is safe (NZ Herald newspaper)
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12155524

What are your thoughts?


----------



## KenOC

Dan Ante said:


> ...What are your thoughts?


In the US, a few years ago governments discovered that there was a lot of money to be made in gambling. So they legalized (and monopolized) the numbers games that the Mafia had run for years and that they had inveighed against, except their payouts were lower. They called them "lotteries."

Now, they see revenue promise in drugs, a traditional target for them when others were selling. Lots more money to be made here!

Governments, at least in the US, eat money voraciously. Your money, my money. They are careless of the consequences.


----------



## senza sordino

We've just legalized pot here in Canada one month ago. I can't stand the stuff, never smoked it, never will. But I can't see why people should be thrown in jail for smoking it. Tobacco and alcohol are legal drugs. I personally can't see much difference. I don't like tobacco either. I like alcohol but I don't drink too much, probably about three drinks a week. (I used to drink much less but I live near a liquor store now)

We can't smoke pot or tobacco here in my building. I'm an owner, not renter. We as a strata have banned it for the entire building. And two weeks ago we banned the growing of pot plants too. 

Better to legalize it and get it out of the hands of organized crime. At least that it the intention here in Canada.


----------



## hpowders

You know, I've been thinking (a rare event unto itself, but I digress....)-that the problem with Wagner's Ring is that Wagner's libretti simply contain too many words. It would have been better if he wrote Führer!


----------



## Dan Ante

hpowders said:


> You know, I've been thinking (a rare event unto itself, but I digress....)-that the problem with Wagner's Ring is that Wagner's libretti simply contain too many words. It would have been better if he wrote Führer!


I know I will cop some flak but I like Wagner's music it's the actual singing that I dislike it sounds to me forced, I much prefer Puccini, Verdi, Mozart etc.


----------



## hpowders

I've been noticing a hopeful sign in television advertising: some companies are using classical music masterpieces in decent performances as background music for their commercials.

For example the USPS is using the first movement of Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony in their Christmas commercial.
A motor vehicle company is using the Queen of the Night's magnificent First Act aria from Mozart's Die Zauberflöte.

My wife who has never heard the aria before, has been traveling through the house attempting to sing it.
Therefore, I'm projecting that some non-classical music listening folks will be attracted to this music and at last will be provided the exposure they never had, converting them to classical music likers. 

There's nothing like the exposure of a television commercial with its background music.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I don't get the fascination with Death Metal and similar genres of metal. Is it like the fascination some people have with horror films?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't get the fascination with Death Metal and similar genres of metal. Is it like the fascination some people have with horror films?


I like it! Maybe it's because I supposedly play beautiful classical guitar and need to REBEL! Beauty is overrated! I just listened to 2 Mayhem albums after my recital earlier this evening. I actually can't take horror movies...


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> In the US, a few years ago governments discovered that there was a lot of money to be made in gambling. So they legalized (and monopolized) the numbers games that the Mafia had run for years and that they had inveighed against, except their payouts were lower. They called them "lotteries."
> 
> Now, they see revenue promise in drugs, a traditional target for them when others were selling. Lots more money to be made here!
> 
> Governments, at least in the US, eat money voraciously. Your money, my money. They are careless of the consequences.


The military there has much projects even the presidents do not know about I read. 10s of trillions and no one knows where it went expect to the Pentagon.

I think they legalised drugs also to keep people im not sure if correct but docile like kitties with cat nips.


----------



## KenOC

BBC proposes that John Ruskin was the most important man of the past 200 years. Well, that's pushing a thing or two, but he was English so all is forgiven.

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20190207-was-ruskin-the-most-important-man-of-the-last-200-years

BBC doesn't mention that Ruskin was also a music critic: "Beethoven always sounds like the upsetting of bags - with here and there a dropped hammer."


----------



## Dan Ante

Ken
Forget his ignorance of LvB his brilliant observations of female pubic hair will never be bettered.


----------



## Zofia

Konata-chan is a Goddess


----------



## KenOC

Bad news for Airbus. It decided some years ago to compete against the Boeing 747 with its own larger superjumbo A380. This is a huge airplane that cost Airbus $25 billion to develop. It estimated demand at 1,500 planes, but is closing production down after sales of only about 250 aircraft at a typical flyaway price of $445 million. The program will end up a major moneyloser.

It is expected that the financial blow will be lessened by forgiveness of substantial loans from various governments involved, something taxpayers in affected countries are unlikely to be happy about.

https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47231504


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> Bad news for Airbus. It decided some years ago to compete against the Boeing 747 with its own larger superjumbo A380. This is a huge airplane that cost Airbus $25 billion to develop. It estimated demand at 1,500 planes, but is closing production down after sales of only about 250 aircraft at a typical flyaway price of $445 million. The program will end up a major moneyloser.
> 
> It is expected that the financial blow will be lessened by forgiveness of substantial loans from various governments involved, something taxpayers in affected countries are unlikely to be happy about.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47231504


I have been flying I one very fancy but not worth the price tag.


----------



## KenOC

After receiving much opposition and criticism from some local politicians, and despite the promise of substantial tax breaks, Amazon has canceled its plans to build a huge new 2nd headquarters in New York City.

Democratic Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez exulted: "Today was the day a group of dedicated, everyday New Yorkers and their neighbors defeated Amazon's corporate greed, its worker exploitation, and the power of the richest man in the world."

The young lady should feel very pleased. She just helped 25,000 New Yorkers, whose jobs would have averaged $150K a year, avoid exploitation.










Addendum: This is getting ridiculous. Rep. Ocasio-Cortez says, "If we were willing to give away $3 billion for this deal, we could invest those $3 billion in our district ourselves, if we wanted to. We could hire out more teachers. We can fix our subways. We can put a lot of people to work for that money, if we wanted to."

As the mayor pointed out, that money doesn't exist and can't pay for anything. It was promised reductions in taxes in the future, with the expectations of far more taxes being paid.

I take it they aren't teaching economics in school these days.


----------



## Jacck

the SJWs are taking over physics





https://www.city-journal.org/html/how-identity-politics-harming-sciences-15826.html

this looks like the beginning of the end of science in the US.


----------



## Dan Ante

Had a trip out of town yesterday and called into one of our largest super stores "The Warehouse" they had a crate of CDs at give away prices all sealed and unopened, I sorted out 12 items single and boxed sets, price ranged from NZ$2.97 to $0.07 per item so 31 CDs in total for $21.94. I remember back in the early 90s I would be paying up to $39.95 per CD this is the second time this year that I have stumbled upon these bargans.


----------



## RockyIII

KenOC said:


> I take it they aren't teaching economics in school these days.


It is a good example of biting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> Had a trip out of town yesterday and called into one of our largest super stores "The Warehouse" they had a crate of CDs at give away prices all sealed and unopened, I sorted out 12 items single and boxed sets, price ranged from NZ$2.97 to $0.07 per item so 31 CDs in total for $21.94. I remember back in the early 90s I would be paying up to $39.95 per CD this is the second time this year that I have stumbled upon these bargans.]


Seriously, 7 cents for the Scandinavian Classics' Copenhagen Clarinet Trio? That is great! I have some recordings on Scandinavian Classics: Brahm's German Requiem and a Messiah set.


----------



## KenOC

Without judging whether we really need a southern border wall (we probably don't) I find this news disturbing:



> "There are not formal criteria for that assessment," a senior defense official said Friday, adding that Shanahan "will make a very deliberate decision per the law but the law does not proscribe explicit criteria." The officials said that that assessment period alone could take weeks.
> 
> "We're talking a matter of weeks for the assessment leading up to the decision by the secretary and then we're looking at months for the actual implementation to the point of construction, breaking ground, and then we're talking longer than months for the completion of the construction," the senior defense official said.


What's happened since the days when we could create an infrastructure larger than the entire US auto industry and build not one but two types of nuclear weapons, starting with nothing but unproven theories, and win history's largest war with them? All in less than four years? As a nation, I fear we're getting old.


----------



## Dan Ante

KenOC said:


> Without judging whether we really need a southern border wall (we probably don't) I find this news disturbing:
> 
> What's happened since the days when we could create an infrastructure larger than the entire US auto industry and build not one but two types of nuclear weapons, starting with nothing but unproven theories, and win history's largest war with them? All in less than four years? As a nation, I fear we're getting old.


Good fences make good neighbors is an old saying. All properties in nz are fenced as in England how about the USA?


----------



## Dan Ante

Fritz Kobus said:


> Seriously, 7 cents for the Scandinavian Classics' Copenhagen Clarinet Trio? That is great! I have some recordings on Scandinavian Classics: Brahm's German Requiem and a Messiah set.


I listened to the Copenhagen Clarinet Trio last night they are very good but that CD as with a couple or so more was in fact a 2CD set so my revised quantity is 35 CDs my listening for the next week or so is sorted.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Any Clefable lovers here?


----------



## Dan Ante

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Any Clefable lovers here?


Not me! I don't even know what it is.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Dan Ante said:


> Not me! I don't even know what it is.


https://www.serebii.net/pokedex-sm/036.shtml


----------



## LezLee

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Any Clefable lovers here?


Never heard of it/them and as I loathe probably over 90% of any sort of animation/CGI, not remotely possible I'd find them lovable!


----------



## Dan Ante

I am with LezLee in that I am not in the least bit interested in animation


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> I am with LezLee in that I am not in the least bit interested in animation


Same for me. And to think there are people who make whole careers out of doing animations. Sounds like a horrible job to me.


----------



## Potiphera

Clef thing seems rather silly to me.


----------



## Potiphera

I have to wait in for some furniture to be delivered.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Dan Ante said:


> I am with LezLee in that I am not in the least bit interested in animation


And another nil point vote from me.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Why don't you love Clefable :<?


----------



## Dan Ante

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Why don't you love Clefable :<?


Probably because we are grown ups :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> Probably because we are grown ups :tiphat:


Or because some of us are guys. We get excited about this kind of stuff:


----------



## RockyIII

I've never heard of Clefable. I just Googled it and still don't know what it is.


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> I've never heard of Clefable. I just Googled it and still don't know what it is.


Don't worry, its too silly for words. It's like a childish obsession.


----------



## Dorsetmike

poco a poco said:


> Don't worry, its too silly for words. It's a really childish obsession.


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Zofia

LezLee said:


> Never heard of it/them and as I loathe probably over 90% of any sort of animation/CGI, not remotely possible I'd find them lovable!


You do not know of the Pokémon?


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Or because some of us are guys. We get excited about this kind of stuff:


















.............


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Time flies when you're having fun.
Time is fun when you're having flies.
Kermit rules!


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

Zofia said:


> You do not know of the Pokémon?
> 
> View attachment 114370


No but I have heard of Pokégirl?


----------



## LezLee

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Time flies when you're having fun.
> Time is fun when you're having flies.
> Kermit rules!


Time flies when you're having fun.
Fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## RockyIII




----------



## Dan Ante

Zadok the priest a lovely piece of music re arranged by Schoenberg.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

commer knocker engine







https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...anced_2-Stroke_of_1914_high-res_animation.gif
http://www.pattakon.com/patop/PatOP1.gif[

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe....gif/220px-Atkinson_Opposed_Piston_Engine.gif


----------



## Dorsetmike

Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
Wool of bat, and tongue of dog,
Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting,
Lizard's leg, and howlet's wing,
For a charm of powerful trouble,
Brew a hell-broth boil and bubble.


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
> Wool of bat, and tongue of dog,
> Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting,
> Lizard's leg, and howlet's wing,
> For a charm of powerful trouble,
> Brew a hell-broth boil and bubble.


Fed up with take aways eh :cheers:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Pancakes anyone?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dorsetmike said:


> Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
> Wool of bat, and tongue of dog,
> Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting,
> Lizard's leg, and howlet's wing,
> For a charm of powerful trouble,
> Brew a hell-broth boil and bubble.


Is there a vegan option?


----------



## Larkenfield

Dorsetmike said:


> Eye of newt, and toe of frog,
> Wool of bat, and tongue of dog,
> Adder's fork, and blind-worm's sting,
> Lizard's leg, and howlet's wing,
> For a charm of powerful trouble,
> Brew a hell-broth boil and bubble.


Don't forget the croutons! :lol:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Clefable <3


----------



## KenOC

About as random as it gets -- my adult son and his fiancée are being flown to the Bahamas next month by the fiancée's older brother, for a week...to dogsit!


----------



## Totenfeier

As a professional English grammarian, I had a grammatical epiphany the other day.

I used to vigorously oppose the use of the preposition "'at" in the construction "Where's Bubba at?"

But now I believe a plausible case might be made for its acknowledgement as a legitimate idiom, as two different questions are being asked, meaning two different things:

"Where's Bubba?" means "Bubba is not currently here."

"Where's Bubba at?" means "I would like to know the exact location of Bubba at this precise time and, if possible, what he might be engaged in doing."

I'm currently rethinking my whole life; with advancing dementia, I expect this activity will increase.

That is all. Thank you.


----------



## Dan Ante

Totenfeier said:


> As a professional English grammarian, I had a grammatical epiphany the other day.
> 
> I used to vigorously oppose the use of the preposition "'at" in the construction "Where's Bubba at?"
> 
> But now I believe a plausible case might be made for its acknowledgement as a legitimate idiom, as two different questions are being asked, meaning two different things:
> 
> "Where's Bubba?" means "Bubba is not currently here."
> 
> "Where's Bubba at?" means "I would like to know the exact location of Bubba at this precise time and, if possible, what he might be engaged in doing."
> 
> I'm currently rethinking my whole life; with advancing dementia, I expect this activity will increase.
> 
> That is all. Thank you.


Also: 
At which point in Bubba's present task is he now? is an obvious interpretation

I assume Bubba is not here because I cannot see Bubba. But Bubba may be hiding here?

This Bubba is obviously causing you some mental anguish I suggest you write out a thousand times 
"Bubba is not real, he is but a figment of my failing mind this will be obvious to all TC members"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Totenfeier said:


> As a professional English grammarian, I had a grammatical epiphany the other day.
> 
> I used to vigorously oppose the use of the preposition "'at" in the construction "Where's Bubba at?"
> 
> But now I believe a plausible case might be made for its acknowledgement as a legitimate idiom, as two different questions are being asked, meaning two different things:
> 
> "Where's Bubba?" means "Bubba is not currently here."
> 
> "Where's Bubba at?" means "I would like to know the exact location of Bubba at this precise time and, if possible, what he might be engaged in doing."
> 
> I'm currently rethinking my whole life; with advancing dementia, I expect this activity will increase.
> 
> That is all. Thank you.


Perhaps Bubba is at the bottle.


----------



## science

Prime numbers, the digits of pi.


----------



## Larkenfield

Totenfeier said:


> As a professional English grammarian, I had a grammatical epiphany the other day.
> 
> I used to vigorously oppose the use of the preposition "'at" in the construction "Where's Bubba at?"
> 
> But now I believe a plausible case might be made for its acknowledgement as a legitimate idiom, as two different questions are being asked, meaning two different things:
> 
> "Where's Bubba?" means "Bubba is not currently here."
> 
> "Where's Bubba at?" means "I would like to know the exact location of Bubba at this precise time and, if possible, what he might be engaged in doing."
> 
> I'm currently rethinking my whole life; with advancing dementia, I expect this activity will increase.
> 
> That is all. Thank you.


Archaic: "For whence and wherefore art thou Bubba!" Perhaps that covers where he is and what he's doing.


----------



## Larkenfield

My favorite national anthem… by Joseph Haydn! No one has to leap up an octave to sing it because it's in the middle range of the voice:






Tchaikovsky's orchestration!






I'm unable to imagine how anyone could possibly write a more rousing and inspiring melody than Joseph Haydn.


----------



## LezLee

A poster I chat to works nights and asked his supervisor what time his shift starts tonight. He was told half-past one. However, the clocks go forward one hour tonight at 1.00am so half-past one doesn’t exist. He appears to be stuck in a space-time continuum!
The supervisor is seeking advice.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Bye Pikachu


----------



## KenOC

After driving our old Acura for 14 Years, we dumped it todayfor a new Tiguan. The various instruction manuals total hundreds of pages, veryintimidating!

Cars and computers continue to merge. Your smartphone willnow integrate with the big-screen entertainment system, giving you GPS and alot of other features that the car no longer needs to provide by itself. You don’tneed a physical key for anything so long as the little transponder is in yourpocket. Sensors will show if a car is in your blind spot (and nudge you back ifyou try to merge anyway), and adaptive cruise control means you will automaticallyslow down and speed up with traffic. The car will detect obstacles (likepedestrians) that are too close in front and will begin braking automatically. Putthe car in reverse and a live camera will show how close you’re coming towhatever’s back there, using projected color lines. And so forth.

This is all standard or available on a lot of new cars.Things have changed, and I suspect mostly for the better.


----------



## Dan Ante

KenOC said:


> After driving our old Acura for 14 Years, we dumped it todayfor a new Tiguan. The various instruction manuals total hundreds of pages, veryintimidating!
> 
> Cars and computers continue to merge. Your smartphone willnow integrate with the big-screen entertainment system, giving you GPS and alot of other features that the car no longer needs to provide by itself. You don'tneed a physical key for anything so long as the little transponder is in yourpocket. Sensors will show if a car is in your blind spot (and nudge you back ifyou try to merge anyway), and adaptive cruise control means you will automaticallyslow down and speed up with traffic. The car will detect obstacles (likepedestrians) that are too close in front and will begin braking automatically. Putthe car in reverse and a live camera will show how close you're coming towhatever's back there, using projected color lines. And so forth.
> 
> This is all standard or available on a lot of new cars.Things have changed, and I suspect mostly for the better.


Ken will it separate merged words into their separate identities? That would be really useful.


----------



## Totenfeier

Larkenfield said:


> Archaic: "For whence and wherefore art thou Bubba!" Perhaps that covers where he is and what he's doing.


Actually, that covers _where_ he is from and _why_ he is who he is - which may also be useful information.


----------



## Larkenfield

Totenfeier said:


> Actually, that covers _where_ he is from and _why_ he is who he is - which may also be useful information.


I should try this on myself. I never know from where I've been or why I went there.


----------



## Jacck

Alternative Math | Short Film


----------



## LezLee

KenOC said:


> Cars and computers continue to merge. Your smartphone willnow integrate with the big-screen entertainment system, giving you GPS and alot of other features that the car no longer needs to provide by itself. You don'tneed a physical key for anything so long as the little transponder is in yourpocket. Sensors will show if a car is in your blind spot (and nudge you back ifyou try to merge anyway), and adaptive cruise control means you will automaticallyslow down and speed up with traffic. The car will detect obstacles (likepedestrians) that are too close in front and will begin braking automatically. Putthe car in reverse and a live camera will show how close you're coming towhatever's back there, using projected color lines. And so forth.


Ken, can it detect smaller things such as cats or hedgehogs?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife, Elly, was reading from the local newspaper, some local history. Apparently the famous Olaf Tryggvason, viking-king of Norway, was born on an island out in the fjord we live by. His mother, Astrid Eiriksdatter was hiding there in the year 963, after her husband king, Trygve Olavsson, was killed. We haven't even seen that island called Kongeøya (King's island), located north of were we have our view. I like some viking history 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olaf_Tryggvason


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Me when it snows!
http://i68.tinypic.com/35a39m1.gif


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.businessinsider.com/neuroscience-50-year-olds-brains-of-25-year-olds-habit-2019-4?fbclid=IwAR2IDA2_4bniH6avCNvL5aGfOyyaBN_vh9asKvIbyEDK4Ao9cd2bOJXn0Zk&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=topbar&utm_term=desktop&referrer=facebook&r=US&IR=T&IR=T
Do nothing for 15 minutes a day...I can do that. It's 3 times through that John Cage piece


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

*Introducing the self-driving bicycle in the Netherlands*


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Introducing the self-driving bicycle in the Netherlands*


I hope this is a joke, else I give up. I am ready to leave this crazy world!


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *Introducing the self-driving bicycle in the Netherlands*


They banned them in NZ and gave the OK to Lime Scooters????


----------



## SixFootScowl

How about autonomous mobile toilets so we can call for one with the cell phone when we have an urgent need to relieve ourselves?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

So cute <3


----------



## geralmar

In all seriousness, when I read news stories about the U.S. military my mind stumbles in distinguishing the word "uniformed" (as in "uniformed personnel") from the word "uninformed". Perhaps it's because I served in the army.


----------



## KenOC

*New Disneyland Attraction*

Don't let your kids see this! On May 31, _Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge_ opens at Disneyland in Anaheim, California. This is the largest single-themed expansion in Disney park history. It's taken five years to design and build.

Take a look at the linked page, and the movie on it. If you've ever been to a Disney park, you know they do things up right. They say the project cost about $1 billion. I'll bet all that money shows!


----------



## KenOC

A bit more on the new Disneyland attraction: Bring money. Preferably lots of it.

At Disneyland's new 'Stars Wars' attraction, brace yourself for $200 lightsabers, $42 cocktails and 4 a.m. lines.

"If you stay longer than your four-hour reservation window, Disney employees dressed as Stormtroopers will escort you out."


----------



## TxllxT

Valery Gergiev belongs to Russia's wealthy people. He has built a dacha house in Repino (on the coast of the Finnish Gulf, from St Petersburg to the North), where also artists like Ilya Repin used to have their summerhouse. Gergiev however has added a wooden concert-hall next to his summer estate.

http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/news/54681

Some of the rich in Russia behave like the nobility in the times of the czars did: they want to educate the Russians in culture and beauty. This concert-hall is one of these noble initiatives...


----------



## Jacck

Czechs have the world's best sense of humor, says Monty Python's Michael Palin
https://news.expats.cz/weekly-czech...se-of-humor-says-monty-pythons-michael-palin/

nice. I have always felt that the black brittish humor is pretty close to the Czech humor, for example Monthy Python or Blackadder etc. There is a pretty good Czech humorist novel called The Good Soldier Švejk


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

An interesting thing happened at the concert last night. The concert was delayed 20 minutes due to what was announced to be a medical emergency.
James Ehnes was the soloist in the first half of the concert playing Korngold's violin concerto. The second half was Orff's Carmina Burana. Imagine my surprise when after intermission, I saw James Ehnes take a seat among the 2nd violinists and start to play through a few passages. That can't be him, can it, I thought to myself? 

I was sitting quite close to the stage, maybe 20-25 feet away from where he was and became fairly certain that was him. Also, the way some of the stage managers were talking to him and the way his music stand partner was showing him a few I guess tricky passages of the score, made it even more likely that he was not a regular member of the orchestra. So then I connected the medical emergency announcement and James Ehnes playing - he was filling in for a violin player that had had a medical emergency! I don't think anyone would have missed one 2nd violin player in the whole huge chorus and orchestra playing together. Why would he want to play something he likely hasn't played before? But he did.

Now I found this very impressive. I assume James Ehnes had never practised or performed Carmina Burana before or at least not recently. The fact that he could just sight-read through the score was amazing. I don't know how technically difficult the 2nd violin parts of Carmina Burana are but still playing something you just see for the first time in a live performance is something else. As a non-professional musician, I'm not sure if this is as impressive as it seems to me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> As a non-professional musician, I'm not sure if this is as impressive as it seems to me.


Seems pretty impressive to me. I only know enough about music that I am extremely impressed that people can write such complex music let along play it. I can't even follow a melody line in the church hymnal unless I have a strong voice next to me or it is a very familiar hymn.

Too bad it was Carmina Burana. I can't stand that piece. Oh well, off topic.


----------



## senza sordino

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> An interesting thing happened at the concert last night. The concert was delayed 20 minutes due to what was announced to be a medical emergency.
> James Ehnes was the soloist in the first half of the concert playing Korngold's violin concerto. The second half was Orff's Carmina Burana. Imagine my surprise when after intermission, I saw James Ehnes take a seat among the 2nd violinists and start to play through a few passages. That can't be him, can it, I thought to myself?
> 
> I was sitting quite close to the stage, maybe 20-25 feet away from where he was and became fairly certain that was him. Also, the way some of the stage managers were talking to him and the way his music stand partner was showing him a few I guess tricky passages of the score, made it even more likely that he was not a regular member of the orchestra. So then I connected the medical emergency announcement and James Ehnes playing - he was filling in for a violin player that had had a medical emergency! I don't think anyone would have missed one 2nd violin player in the whole huge chorus and orchestra playing together. Why would he want to play something he likely hasn't played before? But he did.
> 
> Now I found this very impressive. I assume James Ehnes had never practised or performed Carmina Burana before or at least not recently. The fact that he could just sight-read through the score was amazing. I don't know how technically difficult the 2nd violin parts of Carmina Burana are but still playing something you just see for the first time in a live performance is something else. As a non-professional musician, I'm not sure if this is as impressive as it seems to me.


I don't want to downplay this, but sight reading among the pack of second violins isn't as difficult as it seems. He just has to follow what everyone around him is doing. He's an impressive violin player, no doubt, but as long as he follows the leader and section he could do this. Also, he might have really wanted to perform Carmina Burana, not my favourite either, but a lot of people really like this piece.

Yo Yo Ma routinely does this. The first half of a concert he does his concerto, the second half he sits at the back of the cello section and plays the symphony or whatever the orchestra plays. He would have only one or two rehearsals with the orchestra. A few years ago I saw him perform the Dvorak Cello Concerto and then Dvorak Symphony no 8.

I'd like to see more soloists perform with the orchestra, as part of the orchestra.


----------



## geralmar

Never knew what to make of this L.P., seen in a drug store when I was a kid.


----------



## KenOC

Today, news I never thought to hear. On this July 4, Independence Day, Nike cancels its plan for sneakers featuring the iconic Betsy Ross flag, the first generally accepted flag of the American Revolution. They're afraid of "offending" somebody. Have things gone beyond the point where my country is survivable?


----------



## Luchesi

KenOC said:


> Today, news I never thought to hear. On this July 4, Independence Day, Nike cancels its plan for sneakers featuring the iconic Betsy Ross flag, the first generally accepted flag of the American Revolution. They're afraid of "offending" somebody. Have things gone beyond the point where my country is survivable?


Kids are taught the bad stuff back in the 13 original -- and they're also taught the good stuff. But, they more readily remember the bad stuff.


----------



## Dorsetmike

On another forum I saw a suggestion that the present day political shenanigans would make a good "Carry on" film or two


----------



## geralmar

I dreamt Otto Klemperer's real name was Barry O'Brian and that he once ran for the presidency of the United States.

Neither is even remotely true. I checked.


----------



## Larkenfield

geralmar said:


> Never knew what to make of this L.P., seen in a drug store when I was a kid.


How Continental. I wouldn't mind finding her in my backyard like Eve the Garden of Eden. hehe


----------



## KenOC

I suppose Simone _does _practice a bit. Astonishing!


----------



## KenOC

An oldie but goodie.


----------



## Jacck

don't have money for drugs? Don't despair....
https://www.sciencealert.com/appare...ucinations-without-drugs-is-surprisingly-easy


----------



## Pat Fairlea

geralmar said:


> Never knew what to make of this L.P., seen in a drug store when I was a kid.


Look, I wouldn't normally respond to something like this, but could someone find that young lady and warn her that with hair that colour, she really shouldn't lie around in the sun with her clothes off? Thank you.


----------



## KenOC

Iowa Rep. Steve King has everybody, right and left, screaming for blood with his latest. He wonders if there would be "any population of the world" remaining if not for people born as a result of rape or incest.

"What if we went back through all the family trees and just pulled out anyone who was a product of rape or incest. Would there be any population of the world left if we did that?"

He is defending the omissions of rape and incest exceptions in abortion prohibitions. Democrats and Republicans alike are calling for his resignation. Which of course begs the question: Is he right? I suspect not, but will defer to anybody who knows the science here better than I do!


----------



## Jacck

Adam and Eve were blood relatives (since God created Eve from Adams rib) and if Adam took Even even once nonconsensually, then we are all are technically speaking the products of incest and rape.


----------



## Jacck

Award-Winning Footage Of The Microsopic World Around Us


----------



## KenOC

BBC story lede: “Greenland has said it is ‘not for sale’ after President Donald Trump stated that he would like the US to buy the world's biggest island.”

The article makes much fun of the idea, which Trump has been discussing due to the island’s national security implications. One Danish politician is quoted as saying, "If he is truly contemplating this, then this is final proof that he has gone mad."

In fact, the idea is nothing new. Such a purchase was discussed as early as the 1860s, with the State Department issuing an 1867 report favorable to the purchase. Later, in 1946, President Truman offered Denmark $100 million for the territory. It was evidently not accepted.


----------



## KenOC

An amusing development. In the US, people don’t really vote for president! They vote instead for a slate of “electors” in their state pledged to vote for a specific candidate. The winning slate of electors then cast their votes in the electoral college, which determines the new president.

In the past, there have been many cases of “faithless electors” who have violated their pledges and voted for someone other than their party’s choice. Usually, the states involved have invalidated these votes and appointed new electors who would vote as promised.

Suddenly, a federal appeals court has ruled that electors have complete freedom to vote as they wish, and the states cannot overrule or change their votes. In fact, this is how the Constitution reads.

It’s looking like the 2020 elections may be quite entertaining!


----------



## Luchesi

KenOC said:


> Iowa Rep. Steve King has everybody, right and left, screaming for blood with his latest. He wonders if there would be "any population of the world" remaining if not for people born as a result of rape or incest.
> 
> "What if we went back through all the family trees and just pulled out anyone who was a product of rape or incest. Would there be any population of the world left if we did that?"
> 
> He is defending the omissions of rape and incest exceptions in abortion prohibitions. Democrats and Republicans alike are calling for his resignation. Which of course begs the question: Is he right? I suspect not, but will defer to anybody who knows the science here better than I do!


When you look at your family tree it's easy to see that removing one grandparent means that you wouldn't have been born. How many grandparents are there in 1000 years? 1000 years was roughly 30 generations ago - then your number of grandparents is two to the 30th, 1,073,741,824 (you need to somehow remove duplicates).


----------



## Totenfeier

KenOC said:


> An amusing development. In the US, people don't really vote for president! They vote instead for a slate of "electors" in their state pledged to vote for a specific candidate. The winning slate of electors then cast their votes in the electoral college, which determines the new president.
> 
> In the past, there have been many cases of "faithless electors" who have violated their pledges and voted for someone other than their party's choice. Usually, the states involved have invalidated these votes and appointed new electors who would vote as promised.
> 
> Suddenly, a federal appeals court has ruled that electors have complete freedom to vote as they wish, and the states cannot overrule or change their votes. In fact, this is how the Constitution reads.
> 
> It's looking like the 2020 elections may be quite entertaining!


I have been extremely intense, loud, annoying and persistent in pointing out this bastardization of the Constitution's plain meaning for years now, and whether they hear, or whether they do not hear, they have known that a prophet hath been among them. I dance for joy; I leap; I sing! I need to have a party now. Excuse me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

https://www.uk.vikingvalley.no
Today I found out that a new colleague lives in the Viking Valley during summers, and knows A LOT about viking history and the middle ages. Hopefully I can buy myself a bottle of mead that he makes at his farm. He said you can get drunk twice from drinking mead. Maybe I'll like it...He agreed on my statement that mackrell in tomato sauce on crisp bread is viking food


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> When you look at your family tree it's easy to see that removing one grandparent means that you wouldn't have been born. How many grandparents are there in 1000 years? 1000 years was roughly 30 generations ago - then your number of grandparents is two to the 30th, 1,073,741,824 (you need to somehow remove duplicates).


It is obviously true that every person living has a product of rape or incest in their lineage, if you go back far enough. That doesn't mean that there would be no population left if those pregnancies had been aborted. If a rape/incest birth was "disappeared" from the population the person who married that rape/incest product would have married someone else and produced different children. None of us would exist, but other people would exist.

The effect of rape/incest abortion would be a small decrease in the fertility rate. As long as it stays above replacement level of 2.1 there is no difficulty.


----------



## Luchesi

Baron Scarpia said:


> It is obviously true that every person living has a product of rape or incest in their lineage, if you go back far enough. That doesn't mean that there would be no population left if those pregnancies had been aborted. If a rape/incest birth was "disappeared" from the population the person who married that rape/incest product would have married someone else and produced different children. None of us would exist, but other people would exist.
> 
> The effect of rape/incest abortion would be a small decrease in the fertility rate. As long as it stays above replacement level of 2.1 there is no difficulty.


Yes I agree. What's interesting to me is there's only ONE single path by which I would be here today, including everyone else on the planet, going back at least to the invention of sex 800 mya. One change in the timing of any of those matings and you wouldn't be here.


----------



## Totenfeier

I may, in fact, be someone who only _thinks_, mistakenly, that I am myself.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> An amusing development. In the US, people don't really vote for president! They vote instead for a slate of "electors" in their state pledged to vote for a specific candidate. The winning slate of electors then cast their votes in the electoral college, which determines the new president.
> 
> In the past, there have been many cases of "faithless electors" who have violated their pledges and voted for someone other than their party's choice. Usually, the states involved have invalidated these votes and appointed new electors who would vote as promised.
> 
> Suddenly, a federal appeals court has ruled that electors have complete freedom to vote as they wish, and the states cannot overrule or change their votes. In fact, this is how the Constitution reads.
> 
> It's looking like the 2020 elections may be quite entertaining!


"Many" seems to be overstating the case.

From Wikipedia, in the entire history of the U.S. Electoral College, there have been 179 "faithless electors" but even that number doesn't fully and accurately describe what you are talking about, as 71 of those "faithless electors" changed their votes because the particular candidate they were initially going to vote for died. So just over 100. There have been tens of thousands of electors when you add up all of them from each presidential election going back to the election of 1788. So I don't think this is really a factor. Some, though, I believe are seeing this as a way of saving them from doing the hard work of beating Trump - just persuade enough electors to be "faithless" in the event that Trump again wins in the Electoral College. I think that is a pipe dream.


----------



## Jacck

Magic Crystal Ball Mind Reader
https://mysticurious.com/magic-crystal-ball-mind-reader


----------



## geralmar

Took this photo at the local VFW (Veterans of Foreign Wars) hall. I haven't the foggiest idea what this was for.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I'm always reminded of this song when attending "coffee mornings" in the residents lounge of the retirement flats where I'm living.


----------



## Dorsetmike

So you think you might be a carpenter?


----------



## KenOC

Note to self for next time: After cleaning and de-seeding hot Thai chili peppers, do not rub eyes.




Dorsetmike said:


> So you think you might be a carpenter?




Not any longer!​


----------



## Guest

After seeing a note in the local paper, realized I had actually seen the B-17 that recently crashed in Connecticut with loss of life. I even have a photograph of it parked on the tarmac of the regional airport here. The loss of life and loss of history is sad.


----------



## Guest

I noticed there is "BaronScarpia" registered on this forum who hasn't been active for years. Not the same person, no relation, in case anyone noticed.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Are there any forumites who would even consider spending between £149.99 and £349.99 on a table/desk lamp???

https://www.seriousreaders.com/categories/table-lights

Floor standing models are "ONLY" between £199.99and £399.99 (= £50 for a longer stand!)

Amazon have some for less than a quid!

(Mind you Amazon do have some over £1000 but they have names like Tiffany - as though that makes a difference! )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today it's 15 years since the insane murder of Dimebag Darrell (while performing live). He is one of the foremost metal guitarists forever.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Do you ever feel like there's a radio on, when it isn't? Almost hearing something that's kind of like music. Is it in the wall...?


----------



## Dorsetmike

Saw this on another forum, many a true word spoken in jest!



> "Politicians only give prepared answers.
> The actual questions are irrelevant."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last night our fence blew down...
It's windy today
No it's Thursday
So am I, let's have a beer...


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Last night our fence blew down...
> It's windy today
> No it's Thursday
> So am I, let's have a beer...


A musician with a hearing problem? Well you're in good company. Beethoven had to imagine the sounds when he was orchestrating. He worked very hard at achieving what he wanted to put out there.

Would a slight deficit in your hearing make you a better guitarist? Glenn Gould went to a junkyard and found the loudest old vacuum cleaner. He turned it on right under his feet while practicing so that he wouldn't have to hear the sound of a piano.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Also from another forum



> I have been moved by this column to consult the fount of all knowledge: Ambrose Bierce's Devil's Dictionary of 1886.
> 
> "Politics, n. pl. A means of livelihood affected by the more degraded portion of our criminal classes."
> 
> "Politics, n. A strife of interests masquerading as a contest of principles. The conduct of public affairs for private advantage."


I get the impresion that the last of those seems to rule these days


----------



## Blancrocher

Death of Neil Innes, probably my favorite musical parodist.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/30/...=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have made myself a "musical diet". That means I'll keep my ears and brain busy listening to music. The ingredients are Queen in the car to and from work. Stockhausen before guitar practice. What comes next in music history. Opera. Extreme metal \m/ Arty kind of pop music with electronics and super production. On fridays I'll take a beer with it.


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I have made myself a "musical diet". That means I'll keep my ears and brain busy listening to music. The ingredients are Queen in the car to and from work. Stockhausen before guitar practice. What comes next in music history. Opera. Extreme metal \m/ Arty kind of pop music with electronics and super production. On fridays I'll take a beer with it.


If you ever have the time, take six weeks off from hearing any kind of music.

I had to do that during one mission when I was in the military. For a few days after you come back you hear music in a fresh new way (and you won't soon forget the details of that experience).

Long ago this is the way it was for people.


----------



## Dorsetmike

The rules of cricket set to Anglican chant 
(click SHOW MORE to see lyrics)


----------



## adriesba

*Did Stravinsky's associates invent . . . the dab?*

Um, maybe I just need to go to bed... :lol:

Some people on YouTube have pointed these two things out, but I can't stop thinking about all this!

Look at 18:55:






Look at 0:15 and throughout:


----------



## pianozach

adriesba said:


> Look at 0:15 and throughout:


I'm not even sure what "dabbing" is, but the dancing in this 1993 New York Ballet is incredibly sloppy.

I've seen teen musicals with better synchronization between dancers than this. Way better.


----------



## Flamme

Baron Scarpia said:


> I noticed there is "BaronScarpia" registered on this forum who hasn't been active for years. Not the same person, no relation, in case anyone noticed.


I noticed Vitallio Scarpia...


----------



## geralmar

Relative sizes, commercial cruise ship and Titanic:


----------



## Flamme

No way, wasnt it way larger than that???


----------



## pianozach

The Titanic was 833' long and 175' tall, so almost three football fields long and one football field wide.

The largest cruise ship in service, the Symphony of the Seas, is 1,184' long, and 238" tall above the water line.


----------

